# Lamborghini Celebrates Founder With 770 Horsepower Monster



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

We've known that Lamborghini was planning something special to celebrate founder Ferruccio's 100th birthday. Well it is here and the stats are all too good. Tipping the scales at just 3,351-lbs, the all-wheel-drive, 6.5-liter V12 Centenario packs 770 horsepower. That equates to a power-to-weight ratio of 1.97 kg/ horsepower. 0-60 is achieved in a neck snapping 2.8 seconds, 0-186 mph takes just 23.5 seconds and Lamborghini estimates the new flagship will hit a top speed well over 217 mph.










The body and monocoque are made entirely from carbon fiber. A rear-wheel steering system will help keep the raging bull in check while substantial aerodynamics including an extending rear spoiler keeps the bull planted to the tarmac. Inside, the Centenario comes with a 10.1-inch touchscreen display with support from Apple CarPlay and online connectivity. Two onboard cameras record all the on-track antics, while the infotainment system has built-in telemetry software should the owner be inclined for a track day. On track, it would appear, is the Centenario's preferred arena. The trunk up front features a space designed to feature two racing helmets should you want to terrify a friend.





Lamborghini is making only 20 coupes and 20 roadsters, all of which have been sold for a starting price of $1.9m. Expect to see the carbon clad bull (with the massive diffuser) terrorizing the world's finest tracks later this year.
































































Source carbuzz


----------



## belly0Jelly (Jul 31, 2015)

:doublesho 

I was almost tempted until it mentioned Apple................


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

The only thing I don't get is the exhausts. Everything else is so sharp and straight edged, surely someone should have said lets give them pipes some angles to tie it in.


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

I must be getting old because I took one look at the pictures and thought that'd never survive the cobbled streets of Edinburgh. 
That's one customer they've lost....


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Monsterous and Lambo-lovely! The wheels are fabulous they look like they are still spinning when its stationary :thumb:


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

Wow, that looks menacing.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Fantastic. Great successsor to the sesto elemento. I wonder what she's like on diesel....

Cooks


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

Proper Lambo, none of the slightly-tamed Audi-made blandness. Like it.


----------



## salow3 (Mar 8, 2015)

Now thats a proper lambo!


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

*Spits tea out*.....ermaghurd....

It's beautiful.


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

It was going so well until the rear end, from all other angles looks lovely 

The last lambo I thought looked spot on from all angles was the lp560 ************. All the ones since seem to have one bit I'm not keen on 

Not that I can afford one so doesn't really matter :lol:


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Clancy said:


> It was going so well until the rear end, from all other angles looks lovely
> 
> The last lambo I thought looked spot on from all angles was the lp560 ************. All the ones since seem to have one bit I'm not keen on
> 
> Not that I can afford one so doesn't really matter :lol:


And rear end view is so important as, lets face it, its normally the only view you will ever see of this :lol::lol:


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Starbuck88 said:


> *Spits tea out*.....ermaghurd....
> 
> It's beautiful.


Is that PG, Yorkshire or Earl Grey Mr Starbuck88  :lol:


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

Such a beast. Shame I will most likely never get the chance to see one in the metal (or Carbon) with only 40 being made.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Shug said:


> I must be getting old because I took one look at the pictures and thought that'd never survive the cobbled streets of Edinburgh.
> That's one customer they've lost....


Hehehe. I know what you mean, but nowadays i just accept hyper-cars for what they are and its all about looks not practicality.

This ones a big YES from me.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Feels as if like others mentioned the exhausts are out of place. Should be triangle shaped exhausts.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Have to hope that the engine mapping includes over-fuelling on the lift off, so that the three pipes spit flames when you are driving it hard.

Sign of a badly tuned engine, but it always looks great on racing cars LOL


----------

